# More gay!



## Departure Song (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.philly.com/philly/wires/...90429_ap_nhsenatevotestoallowgaymarriage.html


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 30, 2009)

yes

more gay

i really hope


----------



## spaekle (Apr 30, 2009)

Fuck yeah!

Didn't even notice this; I've been keeping my eye on New York (their legislature took up the bill to allow it yesterday). It's _awesome_ how fast this is happening. :>


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 30, 2009)

*cheers* How wonderful that these things are taking shape. ^.^


----------



## Dinru (Apr 30, 2009)

YES YES YEEES~

Oh my god, I have _hope_. I've been avoiding the Vermont thread 'cause I'm scared of being disappointed, but now for once I actually have a bit of _faith_ in this little section of humanity's ability to accept :) (I'm crying, oh my god...)


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 30, 2009)

Way to go, New Hampshire. Keep it up.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe. New Hampshire has an Exeter and a Plymouth. It's Devon ver. II.

Also: huzzah!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

IT'S SPREADING


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 30, 2009)

THE GAY VIRUS FLU


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 30, 2009)

It sold all of its symptoms so it could infect Madagascar before it closed the shipyard!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

New Hampshire Senate voted for it at 13-11. Problem is the Gorvenor (Lynch) doesn't want to sign it but no one cares because it can still pass if he just steps aside. They also okayed medicinal marijuana.
On the minues side they kind of fucked over the transgender bill but apparently it was a bit weirdly phrased or something. Either way, two out of three, not bad at all!

Maine'll be gaying it up soon too. Or at least voting on it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 30, 2009)

*confetti*

Yay. Now I just have to wait and hope it happens waaaay down here in Alabama.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Maine passed woot woot
Now to see where the law'll actually come into effect first. PLACE YOUR BETS GENTLEMEN


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 30, 2009)

It passed 21-14 on the final vote, actually. Which is exactly two thirds, in case the governor has any thoughts on the veto. Now we have to wait for the House (why are there always weeklong gaps between votes honestly >:( )


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 7, 2009)

In other news, Joe the Plumber is still a shit!
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/05/04/joe-the-plumber-queer-mea_n_196116.html



			
				Wurzelbacher said:
			
		

> At a state level, it's up to them. I don't want it to be a federal thing. I personally still think it's wrong. People don't understand the dictionary--it's called queer. Queer means strange and unusual. It's not like a slur, like you would call a white person a honky or something like that. You know, God is pretty explicit in what we're supposed to do--what man and woman are for. Now, at the same time, we're supposed to love everybody and accept people, and preach against the sins. *I've had some friends that are actually homosexual. And, I mean, they know where I stand, and they know that I wouldn't have them anywhere near my children.* But at the same time, they're people, and they're going to do their thing.


Also I still find it so weird that some guys in Nowhere, Iowa can get married while a gay couple in San Francisco has to look on jealously.


----------



## spaekle (May 8, 2009)

Do people actually care what that stupid honky says any more? If someone told me they didn't want me near their children just because I'm gay, I probably wouldn't remain their friend.

In other news, they're trying to get a bill passed to establish a day in honor of Harvey Milk in California (again). There's a chance that Schwarzenegger will veto (again), though.  I think it'd be a pretty cool commemorative day. :]


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 16, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> Yay. Now I just have to wait and hope it happens waaaay down here in Alabama.


There's wishful thinking, and then there's _wishful thinking_.

On topic: Yay!


----------

